# 26" wird niemals sterben oder mein Quantec SLR Umbauthread :)



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

da das Light-Bikes-Forum ja mittlerweile leider ziemlich tot ist würde ich gerne meinen Thread hier weiterführen.
Das Rad entstand damals zu einer Zeit als 26" noch gängig und sogar bei den Bike-Bravos als fahrbar angesehen wurde.
Der Thread kann auch durchaus als Liebeserklärung zu 26" angesehen werden 

Angefangen hat es 2009 mit dem alten Sintesi X-Wing meines Vaters, ich bin sehr viel damit gefahren, 2010 auch das erste Mal in Duisburg.





Danach stand die Entscheidung fest, es musste was eigenes her  Die Wahl fiel zuerst auf einen Quantec SLR Racing in 19". Das Rad wurde im Oktober 2010 nach der Eurobike aufgebaut und war aufgrund meines kleinen Budgets "Student" anfangs noch recht schwer.

In der Urfassung hatte es *10,18kg* und war mit vielen Gebraucht- und Kellerteilen aufgebaut.





In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten packte mich der Leichtbauvirus und es wurde an jeder Ecke versucht ein bisschen Gewicht zu sparen. Nach 2 Monaten sah das Rad dann schon so aus und wog nur noch *9,78kg*.





Da der Winter ja bekanntlich Bastelzeit ist wurde dort auch bei mir sehr viel gemacht. Die größten sichtbaren Veränderungen waren eine erleichterte Thomson Masterpiece, eine 970er XTR-Kurbel, eine 10-fach Dura Ace Kette und eine 9-fach Dura Ace Kassette auf 11-27 umgebaut. Damit wog das Rad im März 2011 noch *9,44kg*.





Vor den 24h von Duisburg 2011 wurde dann nochmals Hand angelegt, neue leichtere Reifen wurden montiert (RaRa und RoRo jeweils in 2,1"), Heylight Titanschnellspanner und ganz viele Alu- und Titanschrauben fanden den Weg ans Rad. In der Phase hatte mein Rad schon fast *1kg* seit Beginn verloren und lag nun bei *9,22kg*.





Das Rad wurde auch keinesfalls geschont. 2011 war in Duisburg ein richtig beschissenes Wetter und unser 4er-Team (MILF Hunter ) zerfiel irgendwann gegen Mitternacht in seine Einzelteile. Danach waren wir quasi noch ein 2,5er-Team und ein Kumpel und ich sind aber bis morgens um 8:00 Uhr durchgefahren. Danach sah das Rad so aus, meins ist das ganz saubere an der rechten Seite 





Nach Duisburg stand wiederum meine Entscheidung fest, ein kleinerer Rahmen musste her, also wurde es wieder ein Quantec SLR Racing, diesmal aber in 17".
Auf der Eurobike 2011 wurden dann ganz viele neue Teile begutachtet und der Rahmen in natura beguckt.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

An dieser Stelle begann auch im Herbst 2011 der eigentliche Auf- bzw. Umbauthread der bis zum heutigen Stand geführt hat.
Das alles in gekürzter Form hier rüberzubringen dauert aber noch etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Von dem Thread hier erhoffe ich mir in Zukunft noch ein paar gute Ratschläge, Vorschläge zu Anbauteilen oder auch mal Hilfestellungen 
Er soll zudem den Werdegang eines Rades zeigen was mich jetzt in seinen Grundzügen seit fast 5 1/2 Jahren begleitet.

Den groben Aufbau und die Veränderungen versuche ich jetzt mal in Kurzform zu fassen...es sind auch Zitate aus dem Originalthread dabei.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Begonnen hat der Umbau Ende September 2011.

Die Tage werden ja langsam wieder kürzer und damit beginnt auch bei mir wieder die Bastelzeit 
Mein bisheriger Rahmen hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet, deshalb wollte ich diesen auch beim neuen Rad wieder verwenden.

Es ist jetzt ein 17" geworden, da mir der 19" immer ein bisschen zu groß war.
Dazu ist der 17" ist auch noch etwas leichter, aber seht selbst 





Wie ich finde ein sehr gutes Gewicht für so einen verhältnismäßig günstigen Rahmen


----------



## Seimon (9. Januar 2016)




----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Fest stand auch, dass ich beim neuen Rad mal 2-fach ausprobieren wollte......*ja damals war das die große Mode und nicht so wie heute 1-fach* 

Ich habe mit Rennradumwerfern und verschiedenen Umlenkhebeln (Carbon-Ti / Speen) experimentiert, aber es wollte einfach nicht passen.
Nach einem umgebauten älteren LX-Umwerfer ist es dann letzten Endes ein Sram XX Umwerfer geworden.





Die Kassette war zu Beginn eine XT in 11-32 welche aber ziemlich schnell gegen eine XTR in der gleichen Abstufung getauscht wurde, also nichts besonderes aber haltbar und vertretbar leicht.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Weiter ging es dann mit Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelklemme und Pedalen, an diesen Teilen hat sich auch bis heute nichts geändert.
Sie funktionieren unauffällig und machen sich nicht negativ bemerkbar 

Syntace F99 25,4mm/105mm mit Titankit





KCNC SC Bone 25,4mm/600mm





Shimano XTR PD-M980





Soul Kozak Sattelklemme mit Titanschraube 34,9mm


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Beim Antrieb wurde ebenfalls auf bewährte aber leichte Teile Wert gelegt.
Reset HollowLite Innenlager





Shimano XTR Kurbel FC-M970 2-fach





Bei der Kurbel habe ich auch mit leichteren FRM Kettenblättern experimentiert, aber speziell das Große hat für mich einfach nicht so geschaltet wie ich das für richtig halte.
Aktuell wird die Kurbel mit einem 40er Specialites TA Chinook und einem 26er FRM gefahren. Die Kurbelschraube wurde gegen eine leichtere von Fantic26 getauscht und die Kettenblattschrauben sind nun von Carbocage.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Beim Schaltwerk fiel die Wahl auf ein XTR Shadow Schaltwerk wo auch direkt Hand angelegt wurde und nahezu jede Schraube getauscht wurde. Am Anfang hatte ich nur ein paar kleinere Schrauben und das untere Schaltrölchen getauscht.





Im Laufe der Zeit wurde das Schaltwerk durch 2 große Titanschrauben nochmal leichter.





Danach wurden die beiden Titanschrauben durch welche aus Aluminium ersetzt, es wurde wieder etwas leichter. Das untere Schaltröllchen hat aber nach einiger Zeit wegen der doch sehr kleinen Lager irgendwann den Geist aufgegeben und wurde wieder gegen das Originalteil getauscht. Aktuell sollte das Schaltwerk ziemlich genau 161g haben.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Januar 2016)

Die Microrasterung der GripShifter fand ich von Anfang an super und absolut notwendig, also wurde in diese Richtung weiter an der Gewichtsschraube gedreht. Zuerst wurde ein handelsüblicher Sram Attack mit Aluschrauben erleichtert, 2 Jahre später habe ich vom "Tuner" ein Päckchen mit einem Sachs Quarz bekommen. An dieser Stelle sollte ohne Abstriche bei der Funktion zu machen kein Gewicht mehr zu holen sein.


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Januar 2016)

Bei den Griffen habe ich auch schon einiges durch. Angefangen habe ich mit Bontrager XXX Light, danach musste ich unbedingt mal die HiTeMP42 Flygrips ausprobieren. Haben mir anfangs auch ganz gut gepasst aber für längere Strecken (über 2 Stunden) waren sie einfach nichts für mich.





ESI Chunky Griffe, zwar deutlich schwerer als die HiTeMP, aber fassen sich viel viiiiiiiiiel angenehmer an 





Und zum Abschluss noch die Lizard Skins DSP Griffe in der dicken Version mit 32,3 mm. Wollte ich schon seit längerem mal ausprobieren und greifen tun sie sich auch sehr angenehm.
Gekürzt für GripShift kam ich auf ein Gewicht von 23,3g.





Aktuell fahre ich wieder die ESI Chunky, da sich die Lizard Skins nach einem halben Jahr begannen aufzulösen und auch nie so angenehm zu greifen waren wie die ESI.
Als nächstes möchte ich aber mal die leichteste Version von ESI ausprobieren, also die Racer's Edge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Januar 2016)

Beim Flaschenhalter wurde in den Jahren auch einiges durchprobiert. Alle Halter sind aber auch nur für meine Akkuflasche (ca. 650g) da, getrunken wird aus dem Camelbak 





Blackburn Slick Flaschenhalter mit Alu- und Polyamidschrauben *-5,7g
*




Weiter gehts, wieder *8,5g* weniger 
Die Akkuflasche wird bombenfest gehalten, da bewegt sich gar nichts, sehr schön....





Der Flaschenhalter alleine wiegt 14,9g.
Der SASO hält jetzt seit über 3 Jahren und die Akkuflasche ist nicht gerade leicht. In Duisburg ist die Treppe und die Abfahrt vom Wurzeltrail immer ein gern gesehener Platz für solche Bilder unten. Diese hat der SASO bisher unverletzt überstanden


----------



## deniz79 (10. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöner Fred!
Hatte auch mal ein Quantec Slr und habs geliebt!!
Abo...


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Januar 2016)

Weiter gehts mit einen sehr wichtigen Teil des Antriebs, der Kette 

Bei der 19" Variante war noch eine Connex 10-fach irgendwas verbaut, da hier aber auch an Gewicht gespart werden musste kam kurzerhand eine 10-fach Dura Ace Kette zum Einsatz.

Shimano Dura Ace CN-7901 Kette, wird noch etwas leichter da sie noch ungekürzte 116 Glieder hat, dürfte so bei knapp unter 240g landen und dabei absolut problemlos.





Vor gut 1 1/2 Jahren musste dann wieder etwas neues her, eine KMC X11SL. Am Rennrad hatte ich mit einer älteren Version der X9SL mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber nach positiven Rückmeldungen zur 11-fach Version musste ich sie einfach ausprobieren.

KMC X11SL volle Länge (112 Glieder) inkl. Kettenschloss 236,2g, gekürzt auf meine benötigte Länge von 108 Gliedern wiegt sie 227,4g.





Sowohl die CN-7901 als auch die X11SL haben problemlos gehalten, die Dura Ace Kette war ein wenig laufruhiger aber ansonsten lässt sich zur KMC kein Unterschied im Verschleiss erkennen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Januar 2016)

Das Schaltwerk wird mit den passenden XTR Schaltern bewegt, welche aber nach und nach auch einem kompletten Schraubentuning (Befestigungsschrauben, Einsteller und Innereien) unterzogen wurden.

Shimano XTR SL-M970 9-fach (komplett Aluschrauben)


----------



## Edith L. (10. Januar 2016)

Sehr schöner Thread. 
Bitte fortsetzen!


----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Januar 2016)

Der Steuersatz ist eine Mischung aus Acros BlockLock und FunWorks S-Light Unterteil.
Die Steuersatzschale des BlockLock wurde zudem bei Acros auf 7mm abgedreht und angefast, da die urspünglichen knapp 11mm zu viel für meinen Rahmen waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (10. Januar 2016)

Bei so einem kleinen Teil wie der Aheadkappe sollte man meinen das sich da nicht so oft etwas ändert...war nicht der Fall 

Zuerst wurde eine Soul Kozak Aheadkappe verbaut, Schraube und Aheadkappe in einem Teil.





Danach hatte mich irgendwann der Blitz getroffen und ich musste alles mögliche an Kleinteilen von Extralite haben, so auch die Extralite Hypercap. Lässt sich auch wesentlich besser montieren, da Schraube und Aheadkappe keine Einheit mehr bilden.





Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr habe ich dann noch etwas aus Carbon verbaut.
Eine UD-Carbon  Aheadkappe in der bis zu 6mm überstehender Schaft Platz finden. Mit gekürzter Schraube wiegt sie noch 5,4g und ermöglicht eine wesentlich schonendere Klemmung des Vorbaus.


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Januar 2016)

So weiter gehts mit der Sitzzone 

Angefangen habe ich auf einem alten schon ziemlich vernudelten Flite, danach kam dieser Sattel in die engere Auswahl, wurde beschafft und direkt ausprobiert.

Selle Italia Flite TT





Da mir der Flite TT im Gegensatz zum normalen Flite aber nie wirklich passte wurden noch einige andere Sättel ausprobiert, Specialized Toupe / Recon und ein neuer Flite. Am Ende bin ich aber doch wieder bei einem normalen alten Flite gelandet, diesmal aber in NOS.





Da mich schöne und hochwertige Aluteile schon immer fasziniert haben stand die Entscheidung welche Sattelstütze verbaut werden sollte sehr schnell fest.
Es musste eine Thomson Masterpiece werden die als sie zu mir kam 191,8g wog.

Natürlich wurde auch an der Sattelstütze etwas geändert, Titan-Kugelkopfschrauben und passende Titan-Unterlegscheiben waren schnell gekauft. Die entsprechenden Alutonnen wurden dann vom "Tuner" für mich hergestellt.





Dann ging der Leichtbaugedanke wieder in eine extremere Richtung und ich bestellte mir POP-Yokes.
Damit war die Stütze dann ein deutliches Stück leichter geworden und lag nur noch bei knapp unter 150g, also eine sehr leichte Masterpiece bei voller Länge von 350mm.

Bei der ersten ernsthaften Montage passierte dann allerdings das hier. Das Yoke hat sich bereits bei ca. 4Nm mit einen lauten Knall verabschiedet, die aufgedruckten 5Nm konnte ich also erst gar nicht erreichen!
Was man noch erwähnen sollte ist, dass die Reklamation vorbildlich lief.

Nach diesem Fehlschlag habe ich mich nach Alternativen umgesehen und bin schließlich bei FRM gelandet. Diese Yokes sind deutlich stabiler gebaut, mehr als doppelt so schwer wie die POP-Yokes aber immer noch deutlich leichter als die vorher verbauten Teile. Die Stütze wiegt nun 165,6g.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Januar 2016)

Sooo, weiter geht es mit ein paar schnellen Teilen, wo seit Kauf auch kaum etwas verändert wurde.

Heylight Titan Schnellspanner





Meine Gabel kam damals in Form einer Magura Durin MD100R von 2012 zu mir. Das Ausgangsgewicht war mit 1367g bei voller Schaftlänge schon sehr gut. Nach dem Einbau und ersten Fahrten merkte ich aber schnell, dass mir die 100mm Federweg vom Fahrgefühl und von der Optik her nicht passen.





Nach einem Telefonat mit Magura wurde die Gabel eingeschickt und auf 80mm umgebaut, geht ab den 2012ern problemlos, ist schon die Serie mit der Fettschmierung. Zudem wurden die Gabeldecals entfernt, der Schaft passend gekürzt und der DLO-Knopf in "Himbeerrot" eloxiert.








Bei der Gabel war schon der neue Magura RCL²-Hebel dabei. Dieser passte aber von der Geometrie am Lenker her überhaupt nicht und weist auch keine klappbare Schelle mehr auf, was mir recht wichtig war. Deswegen wurde einfach der alte Lockouthebel verwendet, der Zugweg ist gleich lang.








Auch am Lockouthebel musste natürlich was geändert werden. Kurzerhand kam mir die Idee die Reste eines abgeschnittenen PowerCordz Schaltzuges wiederzuverwenden.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (12. Januar 2016)

Schau mal, ob du noch einen alten Rockshox lockout Hebel organisieren kannst. Der ist leichter,bricht nicht bei Kontakt und funzt wunderbar mit der Gabel.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2016)

da hätte ich noch nen neuen da.


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Januar 2016)

Welcher RockShox-Hebel soll das denn sein, ich habe jetzt bewusst keinen gefunden?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2016)

wahrscheinlich dieser: https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Remote-PopLoc-Hebel-rechts?gclid=CPypn5D2pcoCFRFmGwodm48D1g


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (13. Januar 2016)

Ja, das ist er. Hatte ihn leichter in Erinnerung. 
Jedoch von der Funktion, deutlich besser als der original Magura.


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Januar 2016)

Also ich kann mich nicht über die Funktion beschweren, lässt sich genauso befestigen wie ich es möchte und tut das was er soll, die Gabel sperren 

Abgebrochen ist er mir auch erst einmal und da habe ich mich langgemacht...


Der einzige mir bekannte leichtere Lockouthebel ist von DT Swiss, da weiß ich nur nicht ob er zum Zugweg der Durin passt


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Januar 2016)

So weiter gehts 

Da man ja auch an unwichtigen Punkten versucht etwas Gewicht zu sparen, war ich damals sehr überrascht als ich die Gabelkralle eines FunWorks S-Light Steuersatzes auf die Waage legte.
Wiegt die Hälfte einer normalen Stahlkralle da das Innenteil aus Aluminium ist, hält aber absolut unauffällig.





Bei den Reifen bin ich eigentlich nie wirklich etwas anderes gefahren als Rocket Ron am VR und Racing Ralph am HR. Maxxis (Larsen, Aspen, Ikon) und Continental (Race King) habe ich zwar ausprobiert aber nie besser als das Schwalbe-Duo gefunden. Anfangs bin ich den Satz in 2,1" gefahren, seit fast 3 Jahren nun in 2,25", fährt sich irgendwie besser/fluffiger 

Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph in 2,1"







Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph in 2,25"







Schläuche sind normale Michelin Latex mit zusammen 263,9g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (14. Januar 2016)

Bei der Bremse habe ich mich damals für eine normale Magura Marta mit Aluhebeln entschieden.
Bremste und bremst sehr gut wurde allerdings über die Jahre auch etwas verändert 

Angefangen mit 160/160 bin ich später mal 160/140 gefahren, aktuell fahre ich 180/160.
Was nach kurzer Zeit ebenfalls gekauft wurde war das Titankit von Magura für Hebel und Bremssattel, damit lagen wir dann inklusive Adapter für 160mm am HR bei diesen Gewichten.
Die komplette Bremse lag damals bei 699,1g, da musste noch was gehen 

Magura Marta VR + Titankit





Magura Marta HR + Titankit





Magura Storm SL 160mm + Titanschrauben (2x)





Mit einer 140er Scheibe am HR und einem KCNC Adapter lag die Bremse noch bei 669,4g.

Dann wurden auf Ebay für sehr kleines Geld die Carbonhebel der Marta SL geschossen, die Bremse lag damit noch bei 654,3g.








Dann kam ein etwas größerer Umbau. Am HR hat mein Quantec eine IS-Aufnahme ich aber einen neueren Marta PM-Sattel, also wurde im Forum nach einem älteren Marta IS-Kurzarmsattel gesucht und dieser dann direkt verbaut und getestet.
Durch den Einbau konnte ich mir den Adapter inklusive zweier Schrauben sparen, zudem ist der alte Sattel auch noch über 6g leichter. Damit lag die Bremse noch bei 629,7g.

Danach wurden noch einige Schrauben getauscht, Alu statt Titan und so weiter...
In der leichtesten Version hatte die Bremse knapp unter 620g komplett.

Nun in der 180/160er Version ist sie naturgemäß wieder schwerer geworden, die 180er Scheibe wiegt glatte 40g mehr als die 140er. Zudem wurde am HR jetzt ein IS-Langarmsattel verbaut der die 160mm Scheibe ohne Adapter aufnehmen kann.

Die 180er Scheibe benötigt jetzt auch wieder einen Adapter, dieser fällt aber sehr klein aus, weil es nur zwei kleine Aluröllchen sind.

Hier nochmal vielen Dank an "rollef" für die Hilfe 

Die Röllchen haben 10mm Aussendurchmesser und innen eine 6,5er Bohrung und sie passen wie angegossen.





In ihrer derzeitigen Form mit 180/160 wiegt die Bremse knapp unter 675g.


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. Januar 2016)

Der Laufradsatz war sehr lange Zeit der einzig übrig gebliebene "Brocken" an meinem Rad 
Als das Rad aufgebaut wurde musste es schnell gehen, also wurde genommen was gerade zu Hause lag und günstig war.

Herausgekommen ist damals nichts spektakuläres aber auch damit konnte man fahren 
Aufgebaut aus alten Mavic X317 Disc, Novatec Naben und normalen Alpina DD Speichen wog er mit Felgenband 1727g.





Nach 1 1/2 Jahren sparen und überlegen war dann doch ein neuer LRS fällig. Bei den Felgen habe ich lange überlegt, FRM war damals sehr vertreten, NoTubes ebenfalls und Ryde kam mit der MC1 auf den Markt.
Entschieden habe ich mich dann gegen die NoTubes ZTR Crest und für die Alpine, da höher und es mir auf 1mm Maulweite nicht ankam.

Auf Nachfrage vom Händler wurden die Felgen damals beim Großhändler ausgewogen und es kamen 2 Alpine mit 319,9g und 321,5g inkl. Aufkleber zu mir.










Bei den Naben habe ich wieder zu Novatec gegriffen, recht leicht und damals für meine Verhältnisse auch noch haltbar. VR-Nabe hatte 140,0g und die HR-Nabe 275,0g.







Nachdem alle Teile da waren hatte ich bei den Weightweenies etwas tolles entdeckt, eine VR-Nabe mit 88,3g 
Das Teil musste ich einfach haben, so wurde schnell Kontakt aufgenommen und die Nabe war innerhalb von 3 Wochen bei mir.
Eine Mack Superlight VR Disc-Nabe mit zusätzlichen Stahlrändeln gegen ein verrutschen im Ausfallende. Die Nabe hat eine 17mm Achse und kann durch Wechseln der Endkappen auch in eine 15mm Steckachsversion umgebaut werden.





Aufgebaut wurden die Laufräder mit schwarzen CX-Ray und roten Alunippeln dann von Thomas @schnellerpfeil (German Lightness) und sahen so aus. Gewichte liegen bei 559,0g fürs VR und 747,9g fürs HR also insgesamt 1306,9g.


----------



## T.R. (16. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön, aber unfahrbar dank 26 Zoll. ;-). Wie ist denn jetzt das Gewicht?


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. Januar 2016)

T.R. schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber unfahrbar dank 26 Zoll. ;-). Wie ist denn jetzt das Gewicht?



So wie es im Moment bei zu mir Hause im Keller steht hat es an der Hängewaage *8,67kg*.
Da der Winter aber ja Bastelzeit ist habe ich noch einige Sachen an denen es zu schrauben gilt, der Thread geht noch lange weiter 

Ziel sind immer noch unter *8,5kg*.
Wäre ich wie vor einiger Zeit noch mit 2,1" Reifen statt 2,25" und 160/140mm statt 180/160mm unterwegs wäre ich auch schon unter *8,5kg*.


----------



## TiJoe (17. Januar 2016)

Schöner Thread!

Da ich auch noch ein "Oldschooler" bin freue ich mich über deinen Ansatz!

Gruß Joe


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Januar 2016)

Hab meins heut auch mal wieder für nee 26 zoll strassenrunde rausgeholt.verrichtet seit jahren einen super dienst.


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. Januar 2016)

Ey, raus aus meinem Thread 

Nein quatsch, ist das auch ein SLR oder ein Superlight?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Januar 2016)

Slr


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. Januar 2016)

Oooh auch schön, aber so komplett ohne Decals sieht es ziemlich nackt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (17. Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir gut hier  Finde die 26er auch immer schön sportlich, fahre ich sehr gern


----------



## Edith L. (17. Januar 2016)

Die 140er Scheibe hinten ging gar nicht?


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. Januar 2016)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Die 140er Scheibe hinten ging gar nicht?



Gar nicht ist falsch, in Verbindung mit einer 180er Scheibe vorne wäre es eine Möglichkeit...180/140mm sieht aber ziemlich komisch aus.
Und ums absolut letzte Gramm geht es mir schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2016)

Nachdem Lemmy und David Bowie tot sind, finde ich die Aussage "26 Zoll wird niemals sterben" doch schon etwas anmaßend.


----------



## yellow-faggin (17. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachdem Lemmy und David Bowie tot sind, finde ich die Aussage "26 Zoll wird niemals sterben" doch schon etwas anmaßend.



Bowie ist 69 und Lemmy 70 Jahre alt geworden...das Mountainbike als solches ist nicht mal 45 Jahre alt


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nachdem Lemmy und David Bowie tot sind, finde ich die Aussage "26 Zoll wird niemals sterben" doch schon etwas anmaßend.



Wie naiv und überheblich,typische Mainstreamkrankheitssymptome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolobo4 (22. Januar 2016)

Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit für ein 26" Unterforum?


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Januar 2016)

Nach den beinahe philosophischen Überlegungen hier geht es wieder ein bisschen weiter, muss ja die Zeit überbrücken bis die neuen Teile eintreffen 

So sah das Rad ein paar Monate vor den 24h von Duisburg 2012 aus. Was man auch gut erkennt ist die nicht nur optisch nicht passende 100mm Gabel. Für mich war die Front einfach viel zu hoch.





Pünktlich zum Rennen war die Gabel dann von Magura zurück und auf 80mm getravelt. In dieser Ausbaustufe hatte das Rad standfeste *9,05kg*.





Die Begeisterung über das Wetter zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos steht mir und den anderen Teilnehmern auf jeden Fall ins Gesicht geschrieben


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Januar 2016)

Ein gutes Jahr später sah mein Rad dank des neuen Laufradsatzes schon wieder etwas anders aus und war auch nochmal deutlich leichter geworden.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt Ende Mai 2013 lag es in der damaligen Version dann bei *8,72kg*.







Laut Teileliste sollte ich schon damals unter *8,70kg* sein, aber ich muss wohl irgendwo etwas vergessen haben oder das bisschen Dreck hat zuviel Gewicht auf die Waage gebracht


----------



## carofem (23. Januar 2016)

Hallo, bin mit meinem 19" SLR aktuell mit 3fach XTR und original Marta SL bei 8,51kg und so wirds auch bleiben 
Sind halt mit dem Sattel(250g) noch meine dicksten Baustellen


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Januar 2016)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo, bin mit meinem 19" SLR aktuell mit 3fach XTR und original Marta SL bei 8,51kg und so wirds auch bleiben
> Sind halt mit dem Sattel(250g) noch meine dicksten Baustellen



Ich kenne dein Rad ja auch noch aus dem "Fährt hier jemand Quantec SLR"-Thread, schönes Rad 
Mit den schmaleren Reifen und 3-fach ist es noch mehr "oldschool" als meins


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Januar 2016)

Feiner Schrauberkeller...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Januar 2016)

Leichtere Pedale?


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Januar 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Leichtere Pedale?



Ist eventuell auch schon auf der Agenda, momentan habe ich aber andere Baustellen wo ich dran rumprobiere


----------



## yellow-faggin (24. Januar 2016)

Die CTF in Essen-Rellinghausen wird fast jedes Jahr als Vorbereitung und Materialtest für die 24h von Duisburg genutzt, meist ist es dort aber eher matschig und in Duisburg ziemlich staubig...egal Test ist Test und alles hatte gehalten 





Für Duisburg waren wir in 2013 gut gerüstet und brachten unser bis dahin größtes Aufgebot an den Start, 1x 4er-Team und 1x 8er-Team.
Originelle Schlafmöglichkeiten gab es viele aber eine Version hat alle anderen in den Schatten gestellt.





3 Dinge dürfen nie fehlen, ein eigenes "Scheißhaus", feuchtes Toilettenpapier und ein vernünftiger Radständer. In unserem Falle diesmal der filigraneren Art, wir hatten einen Gerüstbauer dabei 





Und noch ein paar Impressionen aus der Nacht und der Wechselzone


----------



## yellow-faggin (26. Januar 2016)

In den letzten beiden Jahren nach 2013 passierte mit dem Rad nicht wirklich viel.
Ich war quasi Vollzeit mit dem Studium beschäftigt und für mehr als einen kleinen Umbau der Bremse auf 180/160 hat es nicht gereicht.

Für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg hat es aber trotzdem gelangt und wir waren mit unserem bis dato größten Aufgebot angetreten. Also alles noch größer und mehr als die letzten Jahre mit einem 2er-, 4er- und 8er-Team, bunt gewürfelt mit Jahrgängen von 1956-1990.
In 2014 war *"die Treppe"* das erste Mal komplett überbaut worden, der Stau entzerrte sich und es gab deshalb fast kaum noch Wartezeiten.





In der Nacht wurde alles an Licht was man gerade so greifbar hatte ans Rad geschraubt 





Die einzigartige Stimmung von Duisburg kam in der Nacht nach dem Unwetter auch wieder perfekt zur Geltung, gibt einfach nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (28. Januar 2016)

Damit wir hier mal, bevor die neuen Teile endlich eintreffen, zu einem Abschluss kommen können mache ich mal weiter bis zum aktuellen Stand 

In 2015 wurden einige Teile ausprobiert, aber entweder war ich von ihren Vorgängern zu verwöhnt oder sie passten einfach nicht.

Ich hatte mir zum Ziel gesetzt die Bremse in 180/160 unter 650g zu bringen, was ich mit den KCNC Razor auch geschafft hatte. Montage und Einstellung ging einfach aber beim Fahren passte es nicht. Zu laut, zu rauh und die 180er Scheibe hatte sich nach einer harten Bremsung auch schon leicht verbogen.
Also die Scheiben wieder runter, die bewährten Storm SL montiert und alles war wieder gut.

Bei den Griffen wollte ich einfach mal was anderes ausprobieren und bin bei den Lizard Skins DSP in 32,3mm gelandet. Montage war mit dem Klebeband und Glasreiniger sehr einfach und sie hielten auch bombenfest. Für kürzere Ausfahrten taugten mir die Griffe auch, aber nach 2-3 Stunden taten mir langsam aber sich die Hände weh.
Ergo flogen die Griffe vor den 24h von Duisburg 2015 wieder runter und es wurden die bewährten ESI Chunky montiert, seitdem keine Schmerzen mehr in den Händen.

Was auch noch anstand war den Freilaufkörper meiner Novatec D712SB zu überarbeiten. Seit längerer Zeit schon war ein neuer stabilerer Freilauf angekündigt. Im Februar bekam ich dann endlich den neuen Freilaufkörper mit 4 Sperrklinken. Die Länge der Freiläufe ist exakt gleich, die Dichtung vor dem Zahnring ebenfalls. Was sich unterscheidet ist der Innendurchmesser und die Stärke der Hülse.
Die alte dickere Hülse (1,42 mm Stärke) passt nicht in den neuen Freilaufkörper, hierzu wird eine dünnere Hülse (1,18 mm Stärke) benötigt. Die Hülsen sind ebenfalls gleichlang.
Was noch hinzu kommt ist, dass beim alten Freilauf die Dichtung 19 mm (B1) Durchmesser hat, der Neue an der Dichtung aber einen Durchmesser von 17,3 mm (B2) hat.
Die Endkappen passen somit nicht, da die alte Endkappe 18,8 mm (B1) Durchmesser hat und die neue Endkappe 17,2 mm (B2).









Die Haltbarkeit war bisher gut, wobei ich mit meiner gemäßigten Übersetzung von 26/32 und nur 26" auch nicht so viel Drehmoment auf den Freilaufkörper bringe wie bei einem neueren 29er Antrieb mit z.B. 34/42.


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Februar 2016)

Die ersten Teile sind eingetroffen 

Mit den ESI Chunky komme ich sehr gut klar, deswegen werden jetzt auch nochmal die Racer's Edge ausprobiert. Wenn die mir auch nicht passen sollten, geht es halt wieder zurück zu den Chunky und damit geht es für mich bei den Griffen nicht mehr leichter...eine Seite muss natürlich noch für GripShift gekürzt werden.





Über den neuen BlockLock freue ich mich besonders, die erste Version hat schon sehr gut funktioniert sah aber optisch nicht so schön aus. Die zusätzliche Klemme unterm Vorbau war mir immer ein Dorn im Auge. Diese entfällt bei der neuen Version und zudem baut er auch noch 9mm niedriger.


----------



## yellow-faggin (4. Februar 2016)

Wenn der DHL-Mann 2x klingelt 

Die Thomson Elite ist nur fürs ausprobieren der Sättel gedacht. Für den Preis noch erfreulich leicht und mit den gleichen Abmessungen wie meine Masterpiece. Wenn mir die Satteleinstellung gefällt kann ich die Daten/Maße direkt eins zu eins übernehmen 





Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob der Speedneedle zu meinem Hintern passt, gepolstert ist er nicht wirklich und flexen tut er ein wenig. Mal sehen wie er sich auf dem Rad anfühlt


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2016)

Nicht dass du denkst du wärst hier nur Alleinunterhalter und es würde kein Interesse bestehen. Ich musste erstmal alles aufholen.

Die Entwicklung deines Rades finde ich richtig gut wobei ich sagen muss dass es mir mit den Uit


----------



## lolobo4 (5. Februar 2016)

Der Faden ist echt super 
Und die Idee mal die Entwicklung von einem Rad zu zeigen auch 
Dass Rad ist natürlich auch super


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> wobei ich sagen muss dass es mir mit den Uit


Sprich dich aus


----------



## InoX (5. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sprich dich aus


Da hat mein Handy wohl vorhin einiges verschluckt.

Ich wollte sagen, dass mir das Rad mit den zitronigen Felgen deutlich besser, weil individueller, gefallen hat und ich es gut finde, dass hier Leichtbau nicht mit Unmengen von Carbon und Geld betrieben wird.

Ich sollte auch mal wieder etwas an der Gewichtsschraube meines Rades drehen. wenigstens die 10 kg sollten zu knacken sein.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. Februar 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Nicht dass du denkst du wärst hier nur Alleinunterhalter und es würde kein Interesse bestehen. Ich musste erstmal alles aufholen.
> 
> Die Entwicklung deines Rades finde ich richtig gut wobei ich sagen muss dass es mir mit den Uit



Ich spiele auch gerne den Alleinunterhalter 
Nein quatsch, schön wenn es einigen Leuten hier gefällt 

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal gesagt das mein Rad jetzt fertig wäre, aber ein Rad ist eigentlich nie fertig


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. Februar 2016)

Heute konnte ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Runde drehen und das schöne Wetter ausnutzen, ein bisschen stürmisch war es, aber sonst super.

Die Fahrtechnik wurde unfreiwillig auch noch enorm geschult, der Boden im Wald war dermaßen seifig und vollgezogen mit Wasser...habe ich so schlimm schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Trotzdem immer wieder erstaunlich was der Racing Ralph am Hinterrad bei so einem Wetter doch an Grip bietet. War heute mit 1,95 bar VR und 2,15 bar HR laut Schwalbe Airmax Pro unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. Februar 2016)

Warum so viel Luft im Reifen?


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. Februar 2016)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum so viel Luft im Reifen?



Ist für mich im Moment ein guter Kompromiss bei der 20mm breiten Alpine Felge und den 2,25" breiten Schwalbe Reifen. Ich taste mich aber auch immer weiter mit dem Druck nach unten vor.

Wollte beim nächsten Mal wieder etwas runtergehen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (7. Februar 2016)

Grade mal ein bisschen gebastelt und die ersten Teile verbaut. Schön glatt mit einem scharfen Messer abgeschnitten und noch ein wenig glatt und an den Kanten rund geschmirgelt.

Vom Griffgefühl kein großer Unterschied zu den Chunky, im Durchmesser ein bisschen kleiner was meinen Händen aber entgegenkommt.
Sind wieder ganze 11,1g weniger, ich nähere mich langsam den 8,5kg


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Februar 2016)

Ein weiteres Teil ist eingetrudelt, Shimano FD-CX70. Beim Anhalten sieht es schon gut aus, sollte sowohl von der Bauhöhe als auch von der Kettenlinie her passen.
Da ich aber ohne Zange das 11-fach KMC-Schloss nicht aufbekomme muss die Montage leider noch etwas warten.

Eben nochmal sämtliche Schubladen und Tüten auf der Suche nach Titan- oder Aluschrauben durchwühlt und auch fündig geworden, vielleicht komme ich unter 100g.


----------



## yellow-faggin (24. Februar 2016)

Das zurückliegende Jahr fehlt mir noch in meiner kleinen Berichterstattung, also 24h Duisburg 2015 

Dieses Mal waren wir nur mit zwei 4er-Teams am Start, trotzdem eine sehr lustige Truppe mit ebenso lustigen Fastnachbarn...





Das Rennen verlief zu Beginn sehr gut, die Rundenzeiten waren konstant, einigermaßen zügig und so lagen wir gegen Mitternacht um Platz 25 in der 4er-Wertung.





Ein bisschen später begann unser Team dann zu schwächeln...erst wurde einer von uns langsamer bis er irgendwann gar nicht mehr aufstehen wollte.
Morgens fiel dann ein weiterer Fahrer aus, sodass wir um 8 Uhr mit nur noch 2 Fahrern eine Pause eingelegt haben. Die letzten 2 Runden bin ich dann aber noch gefahren...den Zieleinlauf und die Stimmung kurz vor Schluss muss man sich einfach geben 

Die Atmosphäre war wie jedes Jahr, immer ein bisschen wetterabhängig, trotzdem wieder grandios.





In diesem Jahr soll alles anders und besser und größer usw...werden, wir werfen unser bisher größtes Aufgebot in die Runde. 2x 4er-Team und 1x 8er-Team plus eventuell noch einen Solofahrer, sofern er denn noch einen Startplatz im Nachrückverfahren bekommt.

Bis dahin wird noch fleißig trainiert, manche müssten mal eine Runde beim Magath mittrainieren , aber etwas Zeit ist ja noch um in Form zu kommen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Februar 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Da ich aber ohne Zange das 11-fach KMC-Schloss nicht aufbekomme muss die Montage leider noch etwas warten.


 
Sorry, dass ich mich mal nur auf dieses Detail stürze: Kann man das KMC-Schloss anschließend wiederverwenden? Ansonsten könntest Du ja auch mit einem Nietdrücker...

Das Rad finde ich auch super. Technisch bereits auf dem neuesten Stand, aber noch vor der großen Welle an neuen "Standards". Und optisch macht es auch etwas her. Schöner Aufbau, gute Proportionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (25. Februar 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mich mal nur auf dieses Detail stürze: Kann man das KMC-Schloss anschließend wiederverwenden? Ansonsten könntest Du ja auch mit einem Nietdrücker...
> 
> Das Rad finde ich auch super. Technisch bereits auf dem neuesten Stand, aber noch vor der großen Welle an neuen "Standards". Und optisch macht es auch etwas her. Schöner Aufbau, gute Proportionen.



Hi, offiziell ist es als "nicht wiederverwendbar" deklariert.
Es gibt aber einige Leute die das 11-fach Schloss schon geöffnet und auch wieder verschlossen haben, es hält trotzdem.
Der Konsens war am Ende, dass man bei einer neuen Kette natürlich auch immer ein neues Schloss nehmen sollte und es nicht als Sollbruchstelle mit einer neuen Kette weiterverwenden sollte.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Februar 2016)

Danke Dir!
Das ist klar, das Schloss verschleißt ja mit. Mir ging's mehr darum, dass ich die (selbe) Kette aus- und wieder einbauen kann, wenn erforderlich.


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. Februar 2016)

Mein BlockLock R1 ist auch schon wieder zurück 
Hier nochmal ein großes Dankeschön @KaiGreene der das für mich erledigt hat...nun passt er problemlos in den Rahmen, Sitzhöhe sind nun wie bei der alten Version (damals noch von Acros abgedreht) 6,5mm und die Gesamthöhe inkl. Fase beträgt ca. 7,15mm.
Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft 
Sagenhafte 1,4g leichter ist er auch noch geworden


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. Februar 2016)

Die feinen chirurgischen Instrumente liegen auch schon bereit, morgen geht es dann an den Einbau 

Die Technik bei uns in der Firma war heute noch so nett mir aus massiven Edelstahlrohren (3mm stark / 48mm Aussendurchmesser) einen Adapter für den BlockLock R1 zu fertigen.
Haben sich richtig Zeit genommen, erst auf der Bandsäge, dann am Bandschleifer, danach plan auf der Drehbank abgedreht und zuletzt noch mit der Fräsmaschine eine passende Nut hineingefräst.
Total gut die Jungs, ging dann direkt mal was in die Kaffeekasse


----------



## siq (14. März 2016)

lolobo4 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit für ein 26" Unterforum?


auf jeden Fall ! Wie ist so die Resonanz diesbezüglich ? Jetzt wo ja 27.5 und 29 mittlerweile als normal angesehen werden. Die 29er haben ja sogar ein eigenes Unterforum bekommen, ebenso Fat etc.. Mich würden explizite 26er Individualaufbauten auch sehr interessieren. Gerne auch in leicht, wobei das nicht zwingende Voraussetzung wäre, neiner Meinung nach. Bei welchen Mods müsste das dann eingekippt werden ?


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. März 2016)

Wäre mittlerweile auf jeden Fall angebracht, wo früher 29er die Ausnahme waren sind es heute die 26er.
Ein eigenes Unterforum für 26er, ich wäre sofort dabei


----------



## siq (15. März 2016)

ich habe das den Mods per melden von meinem eigenen obigen Post angegeben, als Wunsch für ein separates 26er Unterforum. k.a ob das auf diesem Weg so fruchted. Ich hoffe schon. schaunmermal


----------



## Triturbo (16. März 2016)

Finde die Idee auch gut


----------



## siq (18. März 2016)

siq schrieb:


> ich habe das den Mods per melden von meinem eigenen obigen Post angegeben, als Wunsch für ein separates 26er Unterforum. k.a ob das auf diesem Weg so fruchted. Ich hoffe schon. schaunmermal



So, Zwischenbillanz: 1x Melden vom obigen Post + 1x PM an Supermod @Tobias => bis jetzt keinerlei Reaktion, leider.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch auch daran interessierten, Lust auch mal wen von den Mods anzuschreiben, vielleicht könnte das noch etwas bringen ?


----------



## siq (22. März 2016)

ich habe soeben Info bekommen, dass unser Wunsch nach einem 26er Unterforum jetzt abgeklärt/abgestimmt wird. Somit darf gehofft werden, dass das was wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (24. März 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt, so ganz dran glauben mag ich noch nicht...aber interessant wäre es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Affekopp (25. März 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> (...)Die Thomson Elite ist nur fürs ausprobieren der Sättel gedacht. Für den Preis noch erfreulich leicht und mit den gleichen Abmessungen wie meine Masterpiece. Wenn mir die Satteleinstellung gefällt kann ich die Daten/Maße direkt eins zu eins übernehmen (...)



Das Gewicht von 217 gr. finde ich wirklich gut. Ich besitze selbst 2 Stk. habe jedoch noch nie nachgemessen.

Welche Variante ist das? Und wurden irgendwelche Modifikationen vorgenommen?


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. März 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Das Gewicht von 217 gr. finde ich wirklich gut. Ich besitze selbst 2 Stk. habe jedoch noch nie nachgemessen.
> 
> Welche Variante ist das? Und wurden irgendwelche Modifikationen vorgenommen?



Es ist die für mich und mein Rad passende Variante...31,6mm in 350mm Länge.
An der Stütze wurde noch nichts geändert, ist so komplett Serie.

Was recht gängig ist und was man noch machen könnte wären Titanschrauben und Titantonnenmuttern.
Ich habe es damals mit Titankugelkopfschrauben, Titanunterlegscheiben und Alutonnen ausgereizt.
Waren knappe 13g weniger also vorher, nur mit Titanschrauben und Titantonnenmuttern sind es knapp 10g.

Wenn du andere Yokes oder besser überhaupt Yokes statt der oberen Klemmung verbauen würdest wären nochmal schnell zusätzliche 15-20g oder bei leichten KCNC noch mehr drin.


----------



## Affekopp (25. März 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Es ist die für mich und mein Rad passende Variante...31,6mm in 350mm Länge.
> An der Stütze wurde noch nichts geändert, ist so komplett Serie.
> 
> Was recht gängig ist und was man noch machen könnte wären Titanschrauben und Titantonnenmuttern.
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Damit ist Sie aber wirklich erstaunlich leicht.

Laut den "Weight Weenies" Angaben wiegt meine 27,2 / 330 >>> 10gr. mehr! Scheinbar steigt der Rohrdurchmesser bei den schlankerer Varianten. Eigentlich logisch aber daran hatte ich bislang noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet - bei der Elite gilt definitiv umso dicker umso leichter.

Inkl. der bereits bestellten Titanschschrauben/scheiben/Muttern müsste ich bei ca. 225 gr. rauskommen. Das ist für mich absolut Ok.  Die Optionen an der Halterung sind mir bekannt, aber hier möchte ich definitiv keine Anpassungen vornehmen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. März 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Damit ist Sie aber wirklich erstaunlich leicht.
> 
> Laut den "Weight Weenies" Angaben wiegt meine 27,2 / 330 >>> 10gr. mehr! Scheinbar steigt der Rohrdurchmesser bei den schlankerer Varianten. Eigentlich logisch aber daran hatte ich bislang noch keinen Gedanken verschwendet - bei der Elite gilt definitiv umso dicker umso leichter.
> 
> Inkl. der bereits bestellten Titanschschrauben/scheiben/Muttern müsste ich bei ca. 225 gr. rauskommen. Das ist für mich absolut Ok.  Die Optionen an der Halterung sind mir bekannt, aber hier möchte ich definitiv keine Anpassungen vornehmen.




Ja das ist leider so, bei der Masterpiece sind die Gewichte eigentlich durchweg gleich.

Ich habe an der oberen Klemmung einige Sachen ausprobiert bis ich zufrieden war:

Zuerst wurden normale KCNC Yokes ausprobiert, die waren aber recht windig und lagen auch nur wenig und ziemlich eckig auf dem Sattelgestell auf
Dann wurden runde POP Yokes getestet, diese sind mir schon vor der ersten Fahrt bei ca. 4nm gebrochen/explodiert...
Aktuell fahre ich doppelt so schwere runde Yokes einer FRM Stütze, die halten super und schmiegen sich auch schön ans Sattelgestell an


----------



## Affekopp (25. März 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Aktuell fahre ich doppelt so schwere runde Yokes einer FRM Stütze, die halten super und schmiegen sich auch schön ans Sattelgestell an



... wo lassen sich die runden FRM Yokes einzeln beziehen?

Nur für den Fall, falls mich irgendwann der "übereifer" packt.


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. März 2016)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... wo lassen sich die runden FRM Yokes einzeln beziehen?
> 
> Nur für den Fall, falls mich irgendwann der "übereifer" packt.



Ich habe sie damals direkt über FRM Italien als Ersatzteil für eine Sattelstütze von ihnen bezogen.
Die Sattelstütze heißt ST-M10/Ti und die Artikelnummer für die Yokes war STM104, Bohrung für M5.

Ob es die Sachen heute allerdings noch gibt ist eine andere Frage, ist gute 2 1/2 Jahre her.


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. April 2016)

siq schrieb:


> ich habe soeben Info bekommen, dass unser Wunsch nach einem 26er Unterforum jetzt abgeklärt/abgestimmt wird. Somit darf gehofft werden, dass das was wird



Hast du schon was neues dazu gehört, ist ja jetzt auch schon 1 1/2 Wochen her?


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. April 2016)

Ich habe heute nach der Nachtschicht das wunderschöne Wetter genutzt und bei uns ein paar Halden unsicher gemacht 

Die neuen Teile präsentieren sich auf dem Bild recht unauffällig und in der Realität zum Glück auch, es passt nach wie vor gut. Die ESI Racers Edge greifen sich genauso gut wie die ESI Chunky, kommen durch den kleineren Durchmesser nur meinen Händen mehr entgegen.
Was sich in der Theorie schonmal gut anhört hat sich auch in der Praxis bestätigt 

Durch den neuen, deutlich tiefer bauenden BlockLock R1 habe ich jetzt sogar sowas wie Überhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (3. April 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Hast du schon was neues dazu gehört, ist ja jetzt auch schon 1 1/2 Wochen her?


nein, bis jetzt leider noch nicht. Ich warte mal noch ein paar Tage - ich will ja nicht stressen (das kommt selten gut wenn man was möchte) - und wenn ich moch nichts vernommen habe sollte bis dahin, frage ich nochmals nach.


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. April 2016)

Bei mir kamen die Tage wieder 2 neue Teilchen an 

Da der Trend ja momentan zu breiteren Lenkern und kürzeren Vorbauten geht, dachte ich mir man muss auch mal mit der Zeit gehen...das Rad ist ja so schon Oldschool genug 

Es sind ein 100er Kalloy Vorbau und ein 600er New Ultimate Scandium Lenker geworden.
Der vorher montiere Syntace F99 hatte gemessene 106mm, der Kalloy UNO ASA-105 hat gemessene 100mm.
Der alte KCNC Lenker hat eine Breite von 597mm, der New Ultimate von 603mm.
Der Trend zu kürzeren Vorbauten und breiteren Lenkern ist also unverkennbar 

Der Vorbau ist noch mit Stahlschrauben gewogen, Titanschrauben sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir, sollte also noch etwas gehen beim Gewicht...Ziel ist erstmal unter 100g zu kommen.
Der Lenker wiegt aufs Zehntelgramm genauso viel wie der KCNC.




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1988424]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Der_Eric (6. April 2016)

Wo hast du denn die für den Vorbau passenden Schräubchen gefunden?

P.S.: Großes Lob für den Thread!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2016)

die von ritchey sollten passen.
dann natürlich ohne die unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Der_Eric (6. April 2016)

Ahh, stimmt.
Die von Ritchey passen. Das hatte ich mit den Stahlschrauben mal ausgetestet.
Wollte damals aber schwarze Titanschrauben montieren; die von Bikehardest waren dann jedoch zu groß für den Kalloy. Am 4axis hat's aber gepasst.


----------



## yellow-faggin (6. April 2016)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die für den Vorbau passenden Schräubchen gefunden?
> 
> P.S.: Großes Lob für den Thread!



Dankeschön 

Bei den Schrauben habe ich 2 Anbieter gefunden, einmal gobike88 http://www.ebay.de/itm/gobike88-Tit...mm-64Ti-B93-/162012948916?hash=item25b8b969b4 und als anderen noch TEAMSSX http://www.ebay.de/itm/301735140024?euid=1c4fe79432924f99b48deb7e985f9180&cp=1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (15. April 2016)

Sooo, täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...

Nach gut 3 Wochen kam ein Luftpolsterumschlag aus Taiwan an, von einem "Tony" der mir "Bike Bolts" als Geschenk für 1$ geschickt hat 
Die Schrauben haben den exakt gleichen Kopfdurchmesser wie die originalen Stahlschrauben, passen also einwandfrei in die Vertiefungen.
Länge ist 18mm und die wurde gleich auf 16mm Originallänge gekürzt, insgesamt ist der Vorbau durch die Titanschrauben 7,6g leichter geworden und wie geplant unter 100g gekommen.

Hat noch jemand einen guten Tipp wie man den Schraubenkleber vom Gewinde bekommt


----------



## Herr Schwall (15. April 2016)

den Kleber heiss machen ..............


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. April 2016)

Reicht da ein normaler Föhn oder muss das heißer werden?


----------



## Herr Schwall (15. April 2016)

kann schon sein dass es mit nem Fön so weich wird das man es runterbürsten kann ......... probieren .................


----------



## yellow-faggin (15. April 2016)

Ich probiere es mal aus, ansonsten kommen die Schrauben eventuell in den Ofen


----------



## Der_Christopher (15. April 2016)

Wenn vorhanden gehts auch gut mit dem Gewindeschneideisen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. April 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt mit Hitze beholfen, das ging sehr gut 
Alles schon montiert, jetzt wird nochmal gefahren und danach wird der Gabelschaft dann endgültig gekürzt und es sieht auch wieder schön aus.


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. April 2016)

Und es geht wieder ein bisschen weiter, den 8,5kg entgegen 

Der neue Shimano Cross-Umwerfer ließ sich leider nicht richtig montieren, zu wenig Platz und die Flaschenhalterösen sind leider auch im Weg...also bleiben wir beim Sram XX mit 114,4g, der funktioniert allerdings absolut zuverlässig.

Wer einen Shimano FD-CX70 mit 34,9er Schelle benötigt, bitte melden 

Dann ging es meinem LRS an den Kragen 
Das NoTubes Band war mir irgendwie immer zu star und unflexibel, also wurde jetzt Tesa 4288 in 19mm Breite besorgt. Ließ sich super verarbeiten und ist noch ein klein bisschen leichter.
Pro Laufrad wiegt das Felgenband nun 4,5g, vorher waren es 5,5g, also sagenhafte 2,0g gespart 
Am VR hat sich bis auf das neue Felgenband nichts getan, am Hinterrad dagegen ist nun statt einer Novatec Nabe eine DT Swiss 240S verbaut.

Dadurch wurde das HR 39,1g leichter, der Sound ist bedeutend geiler (36T) und es sollte auch deutlich haltbarer geworden sein.

In der Summe wiegt der LRS nun ohne Felgenband 1267,8g


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2016)

Ihr dürft auch gerne was dazu schreiben


----------



## Till_Mann (30. April 2016)

Die Nabenwahl ist nicht verkehrt, auf jeden Fall zeitlos und haltbar. Welche Speichen hast du verbaut, oder hab ich das überlesen? Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gewicht für ein LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Die Nabenwahl ist nicht verkehrt, auf jeden Fall zeitlos und haltbar. Welche Speichen hast du verbaut, oder hab ich das überlesen? Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Gewicht für ein LRS.



Die Mack Nabe am VR hält erstaunlich gut, aber dort sind die Belastungen ja auch nicht so groß.
Am HR sollte ich mit der 240S jetzt wohl ausgesorgt haben 

Speichen sind Sapim CX-Ray zusammen mit den passenden roten Sapim Polyax Alunippeln.


----------



## forever (25. Mai 2016)

Sehr schön - Du hast wohl wie ich sehe die letzte Iteration des Quantec SLR 26" Rahmens, meiner hat noch den alten Schriftzug, 17", und -habe es lange nicht mehr gewogen- seit 2012 ~9kg wiegen. 26" sind für mich mit 172cm auch perfekt, ich finde es absolut blödsinnig, wenn man kleiner als ca. 178-182cm ist, zwischen diesen riesigen 29" Rädern zu sitzen. Bei mir ist wegen dem Design auch die 9fach SLX Kurbel am Start von 2009, mit FRM KB.


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. Mai 2016)

forever schrieb:


> Sehr schön - Du hast wohl wie ich sehe die letzte Iteration des Quantec SLR 26" Rahmens, meiner hat noch den alten Schriftzug, 17", und -habe es lange nicht mehr gewogen- seit 2012 ~9kg wiegen. 26" sind für mich mit 172cm auch perfekt, ich finde es absolut blödsinnig, wenn man kleiner als ca. 178-182cm ist, zwischen diesen riesigen 29" Rädern zu sitzen. Bei mir ist wegen dem Design auch die 9fach SLX Kurbel am Start von 2009, mit FRM KB.



Ob es die letzte Version ist weiß ich nicht, der Rahmen ist von 2011. Es gab und gibt den Rahmen aber ja immer noch, anfangs mit blauer statt roter Schrift und PressFit-Innenlager, mittlerweile immer noch mit blauer Schrift und zusätzlich mit X12 Hinterbau.


----------



## forever (2. Juni 2016)

Meiner hat weiße Decals, eher weiss-grau....und muss das Modell von ca. 2009-10 sein...den 26er Quantec SL wie auch den SLR gibts doch gar nicht mehr....als 26er neu...


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Juni 2016)

forever schrieb:


> Meiner hat weiße Decals, eher weiss-grau....und muss das Modell von ca. 2009-10 sein...den 26er Quantec SL wie auch den SLR gibts doch gar nicht mehr....als 26er neu...



Den SL gibt es aktuell nur noch in 21" und 23".

Den aktuellen SLR Evo gibt es in 17/19/21 Zoll...Geometrie hat sich aber etwas verändert und schwerer scheint er auch geworden zu sein, obwohl ich da Katalogangaben nie so richtig trauen würde.
Kommt mit tapered Steuerrohr, PressFit Innenlager und X12 Hinterbau.


----------



## forever (2. Juni 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Den SL gibt es aktuell nur noch in 21" und 23".
> 
> Den aktuellen SLR Evo gibt es in 17/19/21 Zoll...Geometrie hat sich aber etwas verändert und schwerer scheint er auch geworden zu sein, obwohl ich da Katalogangaben nie so richtig trauen würde.
> Kommt mit tapered Steuerrohr, PressFit Innenlager und X12 Hinterbau.


Richtig, hatte ich heute morgen ergoogled...leider ziemlich schwer - und ganz ehrlich, für "schnödes Alu" einfach zu teuer - viel zu viel! Dann nehme ich lieber gleich einen Carbonframe.  Kostet mich weniger, oder genausoviel - und ist bedeutend leichter. 8)


----------



## Kesemo (4. September 2016)

Ne Frage zu deiner 970er Kurbel im Fotobereich: Hast du die Aufnahme für das große KB weggefräßt?


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. September 2016)

Kesemo schrieb:


> Ne Frage zu deiner 970er Kurbel im Fotobereich: Hast du die Aufnahme für das große KB weggefräßt?



Hi,

nöö weggefräst habe ich da gar nichts. Sieht das auf einem Bild so aus?


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. April 2017)

Hallo in die Runde 

Nach ganz viel Überstunden sowie Sonntagsarbeit und einem Umzug meinerseits habe ich auch mal wieder Zeit für mein Radel gefunden...ja es lebt noch und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.
Wirklich viel passiert ist nicht, einzig der Gabelschaft ist jetzt noch ein Stück weiter gekürzt und ich habe dank des BlockLock R1 nun eine wirkliche Überhöhung von sagenhaften 3cm 

Aktueller Stand an der Hängewaage sind wie abgebildet *8620g*.

Dabei wird es aber nicht lange bleiben 
Für die nächsten Wochen sind einige kleinere und größere Umbauten geplant, habe mir ein paar Sachen besorgt die ich schon immer mal haben wollte...es aber bisher versäumt hatte sie zu erwerben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2017)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand an der Hängewaage sind wie abgebildet *8620g*.
> 
> Dabei wird es aber nicht lange bleiben
> Für die nächsten Wochen sind einige kleinere und größere Umbauten geplant, habe mir ein paar Sachen besorgt die ich schon immer mal haben wollte...es aber bisher versäumt hatte sie zu erwerben.





yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ihr dürft auch gerne was dazu schreiben



Der Lenkwinkel sieht leicht verkackt aus, aber nüüjöööh, solange es Spaß macht!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2017)

warum das?


----------



## jonnys (29. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel sieht leicht verkackt aus, aber nüüjöööh, solange es Spaß macht!


ist halt ein richtiges MTB und kein Chopper mit 68 Lenkwikel???


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2017)

jonnys schrieb:


> ist halt ein richtiges MTB und kein Chopper mit 68 Lenkwikel???


Ist 78 der neue Standard?


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist 78 der neue Standard?



Um die Spekulationen mal abzukürzen...
Ich denke mal das "gemeine Auge" ist nicht mehr an den Anblick eines 26er gewöhnt 
Es hat 71° Steuerrohrwinkel in Verbindung mit einer 80mm Gabel.

Was man ja auch nicht vergessen darf, mein Rad oder besser der Rahmen ist schon gute 6 Jahre alt.
Die Geometrie für den Quantec SLR dagegen ist schon gute 9 Jahre alt...da sahen MTBs halt noch anders aus als heute.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2017)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Um die Spekulationen mal abzukürzen...
> Ich denke mal das "gemeine Auge" ist nicht mehr an den Anblick eines 26er gewöhnt
> Es hat 71° Steuerrohrwinkel in Verbindung mit einer 80mm Gabel.


Uuuun-fahr-bar Nein, Spaß beiseite, viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem MountainBock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Uuuun-fahr-bar Nein, Spaß beiseite, viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem MountainBock...



Dankeschön, der wird mich auf jeden Fall noch einige Jahre begleiten


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. April 2017)

Konnte eben die ersten Teile bei meinen Eltern abholen, morgen wird dann je nach Wetter entweder gefahren oder gebastelt.
Wer errät was es ist, obwohl es so schwer nicht ist...in doppelten Sinne


----------



## yellow-faggin (1. Mai 2017)

Das doch ziemlich miese Wetter bei uns und ein netter Nachbar der noch ein Paket für mich hatte haben mich dann zum Basteln überredet 




[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2142484]
	
[/URL]

Die 987er XTR-Hebel fassen sich sehr schön an und passen auch gut zu meinen Händen.
Vom Gewicht her auch deutlich leichter als die Marta SL-Hebel.







Das Endergebnis wird also ein ziemlicher Bastard werden, quasi eine Shimgura mit Trickstuff Innereien 
Hauptsache es funktioniert nachher alles...

Die 970er Schalthebel sind zwar ausdrücklich nicht mit den I-Spec B-Adaptern kompatibel aber ein erstes Anschrauben ging ohne Probleme. An einer Stelle muss noch was Alu weggenommen werden damit ich den Schalthebel seitlich auf der kompletten Länge verschieben kann.


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2017)

Warum Trickstuff Innereien? Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2017)

das öl.


----------



## InoX (1. Mai 2017)

Achso. Ja das habe ich nicht erkannt. Kann das Tickstufföl etwas besser?


----------



## softcake (2. Mai 2017)

Nur falls Dir mal langweilig ist -  haben mein SLR vor vier Jahren mit 27,5"-Laufrädern und RoRo 2,25 bestückt. Wird immernoch gerne gefahren. Eventuell wäre das ja nochmal eine Option.





Gruß, T.


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Mai 2017)

InoX schrieb:


> Achso. Ja das habe ich nicht erkannt. Kann das Tickstufföl etwas besser?



Ursprünglich sollte ja noch deutlich mehr Trickstuff an die Bremse, also Bremsbeläge und auch neue Bremsscheiben...das habe ich aber erstmal verworfen.
Übrig geblieben ist dann nur das Öl, auf dem Papier hat es auch bessere Werte. Was dabei in der Praxis herauskommt...abwarten


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. Mai 2017)

softcake schrieb:


> Nur falls Dir mal langweilig ist -  haben mein SLR vor vier Jahren mit 27,5"-Laufrädern und RoRo 2,25 bestückt. Wird immernoch gerne gefahren. Eventuell wäre das ja nochmal eine Option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte damals die Posts von dir hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-to-650b-umbau-wie-wuerde-es-sich-fahren.651513/page-3 verfolgt, aber in meinem kleinen 17"-Rahmen ist da einfach kein Platz für


----------



## softcake (2. Mai 2017)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals die Posts von dir hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-to-650b-umbau-wie-wuerde-es-sich-fahren.651513/page-3 verfolgt, aber in meinem kleinen 17"-Rahmen ist da einfach kein Platz für


 
Ok, nachvollziehbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (7. Mai 2017)

Heute konnte ich mir ein Bauteil abholen worauf ich mich wirklich schon lange gefreut habe 
Früher fand ich es immer schon sehr sehr schön, hatte aber quasi nie wirklich die Kohle dafür...jetzt habe ich dann doch noch zugeschlagen 

War noch nicht auf der Waage, sollte aber leicht sein...

Jetzt geht's ab zum Fußball, mal ein bisschen vor den Ball oder auch Gegner treten


----------



## yellow-faggin (8. Mai 2017)

Sooo, jetzt auch alles auf der Waage 
Ich muss sagen ich bin entzückt 

Gesamtgewicht für alles zusammen sind dann *441,4g*. Es fehlen noch Kettenblätter und Kettenblattschrauben...hierbei wären wir dann auch schon bei meiner Frage an euch!

Die originalen Race Face Kettenblätter sind mir ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen zu teuer und irgendwie finde ich auch die Befestigungsart mit den Gewinden im großen Kettenblatt besser.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit anderen Kettenblättern außer Race Face und Sram gesammelt 
Ich habe z.B. noch die Specialites TA Cross, Miche XM TT SR und die BBB BCR-41X/BCR-42X gefunden, nur leider kaum Berichte was Erfahrungen angeht...






[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2145634]
	


[/URL]


----------

